# High Island!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I went the wrong time of day but still managed to get some keepers.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

As Usual I'm in awe,good work fair Lady

dick


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, good you like them. I haven't showed anyone these, Your the first!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Love your pics as always. You always set the mark higher!
RT


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

great work there, that is very life like


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm ever amazed and not too much amazes me anymore, except God's work.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shots! Makes me mad though.. )-:}

I joined Houston Audobon Society, got my patches for access to all of the sites then get transfered to Midland 2 weeks later. Doubt I'll ever make it out to High Island again (at least not until I can afford to retire). At least the patches are pretty.. (-:}


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon said:


> Nice shots! Makes me mad though.. )-:}
> 
> I joined Houston Audobon Society, got my patches for access to all of the sites then get transfered to Midland 2 weeks later. Doubt I'll ever make it out to High Island again (at least not until I can afford to retire). At least the patches are pretty.. (-:}


Speaking of patches I got mine Saturday. It is a pretty neat looking patch.
It certainly is a big change where your at. A good stable job and a good paying one is something to be thankful for now days.
Just think of all the new places you can discover now. I know your not going to miss the mosquitoes!


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

You have done a wonderful job here. I struggle trying to get usable shots in bright sunlight. How much Post Processing did you do?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

it looks like the right time of the day to me.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

JPEG said:


> You have done a wonderful job here. I struggle trying to get usable shots in bright sunlight. How much Post Processing did you do?


Really not that much. I'm shooting RAW now so I'm able to adjust the exposure in Elements 8. I don't think I'll be shooting in jpeg anymore. You can do so many adjustments in harsh or under exposed images in RAW.
Saturation, shadows, exposure sliders, crop, sharpen is how I do it. Then resize for the WEB.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Are the birds buiding nests yet? I just got my long lens back from Nikon and I'm thinking about heading to HI on Friday.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic images Sandy. Your on a roll. Keep up the good work.


----------

